# Cute Couch Caddy



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.themakingspot.com/knitting/pattern/tidy-twist


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I like that! Thanks.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

An idea if you lengthen the centre piece by about 20 to 30 ins in length you will have a scarf with pockets which is handy in those cold months


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

How pretty!


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Love this and tried to order pattern. It is only 49 cents but they do not take Paypal or any of the cards I have except my debit card and I am not using that on the internet!


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

montgal said:


> Love this and tried to order pattern. It is only 49 cents but they do not take Paypal or any of the cards I have except my debit card and I am not using that on the internet!


I think if you used a scarf pattern, make to about 40cm long and then add a pocket piece to each end.

You now have a pattern that you love and you can use a weight of yarn that you have in your stash.

And the best part is you can change to stitch pattern to whatever you like.

does this make any sense :?:


----------



## LunaG17 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

